# chandeleur islands fishing



## jazdaddy (Jun 7, 2018)

This is a GREAT forum!! It covers everything I'm interested in from hunting to fishing. Whoever conceived and\or manages it did\does a fantastic job. Kudos from this user!! There are some really friendly and helpful folks on here too.
My first posting here on PFF so I'm a little lost. Took me a few minutes to figure out how to do it, lol. Thought this section was probably where I would get an answer to my question??
Looking to do a trip to Chandeleur islands where you're on a mother ship and use smaller ones to get after em. Saw one on an outdoor show some years ago. My life time fishing buddy and I are looking for our dream fishing trip. Thought we'd start with this one and see if that was it... My problem is the 95 year old back and spine in my 60 year old body. Need a fairly comfy bed to sleep in or I won't be fishing long. Anyone that's been please let me know you're experiences and any recommendations. Hopefully I'll be able to find my post when I log back in?????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've done the mother ship thing and it's a blast. I don't remember the beds on the ship as I might have had a couple beers before going to sleep. The first day was pretty choppy, so we moved to a more protected spot and it was nice fishing from then on. We had 10 ft seas on the way out from Biloxi. Wasn't too bad sitting on the couch. The rest of the time it was slick.


----------



## jazdaddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Do you remember which charter service you used MrFish? A couple of beers does make for better sleeping AND fishing.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Southern Sports
https://chandeleurfishingcharters.com/


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't beat the Due South. 
http://www.duesouthcharters.com/
Spring and fall seem to be the best times for us. 
Also, there is a jack up rig out there now if you want take your own boat. 
https://www.chandeleur-islander.com/
We went out twice last year on our sportfisherman and towed two flats boats with us. Great place whether the fish bite or not.


----------



## jazdaddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks guys!! Will check those out.
Sounds like you're living the good life 5tmorris!!! It would be a dream on my own boat even if just for the view! Hard to get used to not having a boat when you did for over twenty years. Sold my 21' bass boat before I moved to the coast. Thinking.... I'd get one here? Then I saw how much maintenance they need in the saltwater!! Whoa.... couldn't do the maintenance physically now. Not too sure I can handle the waves with my neck like it is either?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I recommend due south charters also


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I lived in Long Beach for 30+ years and used to fish down there. There used to be a barge anchored in a place called Schooner Harbor. Had all the conveniences: A/C. satellite TV, good accomodations and good food (from what I hear). Can't remember the name of the barge but try doing an internet search.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That barge setup is The Pelican. I've fished it several times. It is a great experience BUT from the OP's comments:
-- bunk beds are pretty comfy but not Hilton quality
-- getting there can be sloppy. Our ride out was on a 36ft Twin Vee cat. It was pretty smooth. The ride in was "interesting" with some honest 6 footers. We were comfy as we rode in the trough, but got soaked. If you want to experience that, have someone throw a bucket of salt water in your face every 3 seconds for an hour.
-- the boats are basic Carolina Skiffs - J16s I think. Bench seats and tiller outboards. If you have a bad back do not drive the boat. You are constantly pulling the engine up and down. It's shallow.

I imagine riding out on a mother ship would be a much more pleasant experience. That said, I can't wait to get back to the Pelican.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Pelican, that's the one.


Someone told me that if you want to go "first class" you can take a float plane down to the Pelican. No salt water in your face!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I recommend skipping the islands and fishing out of S Louisiana for reds and trout in a nice comfortable bay boat and a nice bed at night. Better more reliable fishing there and spending all day in a jon boat is most certainly not good on the back.
I have done both. I'd never do C.I. again.


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

You are spot on regarding fishing in Buras, Sulphur or Venice and the relative comfort of sleeping in a bed that doesn't rock. However, the ability to fish in a remote spot with no cell reception is a positive boon for some folks.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

Ron and Erin do a great job with the chandeleur-islander. this is a jack up rig and at one time it was crew quarters oil workers, so the beds are good, the food excellent and the rig is up out of the water so there is no swaying with the waves. $200/day is a great deal with 3 meals, A/C sleeping quarters, showers, open bar and great fishing (or duck hunting and fishing during duck season) location. Bring your own boat or rent one of theirs, you won't be disappointed.



https://www.chandeleur-islander.com/


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The best fishing is in the winter and is done while wade fishing. So, that should be easy on your back.

Air service is available to both the Pelican and the Chandeleur Island rig.

If this is a trip of a lifetime, fly out and spend a couple of days then fly back in.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

dmjcharters.com look them up


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I’m Alone is a cool mother ship 

You can google it

I’m alone


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I prefer Port Sulphur myself, go every year, Happy Jack to be exact


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> I’m Alone is a cool mother ship
> 
> You can google it
> 
> I’m alone


Another good boat


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Living in Louisiana I have had the opportunity to fish the Chandeleurs quite often. IMHO the best time mid April thru June and again in October. As others have suggested , spend at least a couple of days out there if you can !


----------

